# types of amps?



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

are there specific amps for speakers and subs. like i saw a fosgate amp for $150 (1200 watts max) buy it now brand new but i think it was for speakers not subs. can u use these amps on subs and if so r they any good? thank u everyone for coping with my dumb questions.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, some subs are designed to work with certain amps and vice versa............

some subs are dual voice coil, some are single voice, some run at different OHM's

u never wanna buy a product based on Max watts, u need to look at the RMS

there are of course different type of amps like mono, 2 channel, etc. 

the more channels an amp has, the more subs u can hook up......u can bridge the subs to the amp to achieve higher power outputs
heres an example:
RMS Power: 600W x 1 @ 4 ohms =this means that this amp can provide 600w(constantly) at one channel(mono) at 4OHMS

another:
Bridged RMS Power: 1200W x 1 @ 2 ohms =this same amp can provide 1200W of power at one channel.......with the sub being at 2ohms, this setup has to be bridged.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

any amp can be used for speakers or subs, just some are easier to use for certain applications, such as a mono amp that puts out 1000x1 will definately be for a sub, simply because no regular speaker can take 1000watts and speakers come in pairs, unlike subs.

Where is this amp? No 1200watt amp should ever be $150, chances are that's 1200max x1 bridged at 2ohm, 600rms x1 bridged at 2ohm, or 100x2 at 4ohm or something like that


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Amps like Pyramid and such will claim they put out 1200 watts where they will not truly put out that many...Amps like US Amps will say they put out 200 watts but their #'s will b way underated and it might perform better than a 1000 wattr pyramid amp...Just go by this, most of the time if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

that amp was on ebay, but so can you or can you not use an amp meant for speakers on subs?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *that amp was on ebay, but so can you or can you not use an amp meant for speakers on subs? *


there is no speaker amp or sub amp, amps are amps, they each have their own specs. You find an amp that puts out the power you want at the resistance you need, and you get it. Power is power

think of it this way, subs are speakers, just like tweeters are speakers. How can you have a speaker amp that can't do subs when subs are speakers?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thats very true sr20demon, thanks. thats the info i was lookin for.


----------

